# Racing harness install



## calstyle (Jan 10, 2007)

Here is the very simple installation of a Corbeau 2" racing seat belt harness.
This is a Corbeau 2" Double Release 3 point harness. It comes with the bolts, spacers, and lock washers. I removed the rear seat seat belt latch and bolted the shoulder harness directly into the stock mounting hole. No modification required!








Next, feed the belt through the seat back.








Then through the sides and mount them to the existing mounting points, or in this case the Corbeau Custom seat bracket. Notice the order of the hardware: bolt, belt, spacer, lock nut. This allows the belt to swivel.
















Adjust the straps to fit properly and you're done!










_Modified by calstyle at 10:13 AM 3-13-2008_


----------

